# earthgro brand "natural choice" topsoil?



## turtlepunk (Jun 28, 2011)

alright. I decided that I want to go with a soil/sand mix for my tegu. 
Im planning to check out some local landscaping shops for organic topsoil but came across some stuff at home depot for really cheap.

Earthgro brand topsoil. 
the ingredients are as follows: Regionally formulated from organic and inorganic materials derived from one or more of the following: peat, forest products, compost, ash, sand or native soil. 

was just wanting your opinions on this.
These ingredients are very vague. forest products? compost? ash? Is natural compost even ok for tegus? 

Decided to go with a sand/soil mix because i was reading that it holds a burrow better and im really paranoid about the tegu trying to eat the cypress mulch and becoming impacted (I keep coming across forum posts with this issue).


----------



## adam1120 (Jun 29, 2011)

if you look aeound theres alot of local people on craigslist who sell soil i think its under wanted or sales. for big farms and stuff they have all organic and natural material soil for like 1$ per hundred pounds way cheaper to go and cypress mulch/sand/soil is wat i use and oonly become impacted if you feed in there cage ill be taking my out feeding in food in


----------



## james.w (Jun 29, 2011)

Feeding in the cage isn't the only way they can get impacted. I caught my tegu eating the mulch on more than one occasion when I was using cypress mulch. I switched to a sand/soil mix since then.


----------



## montana (Jun 29, 2011)

What is inorganic soil ??


----------



## turtlepunk (Jun 29, 2011)

anything with fertilizer, chemicals, additives like that


----------



## montana (Jun 29, 2011)

It wouldn`t be good to have chemicals in it ...


----------



## Maro1 (Jun 29, 2011)

I'd stick with the sand soil mix. I use the same. Lots of it in our area. Just need a shovel


----------



## Kebechet (Jun 29, 2011)

I've used compost based topsoil with Link. It works fine. I just had to remove the occasional fruit sticker that never decomposed. I just went to Ace Hardware and got a cheap compost/sand/gravel mix without chemicals. It works great. After he eats, he'll wander around his cage and dig around for small rocks to help him digest his food. This seems to be a normal behavior, and he's never had any impaction problems.


----------

